# Demand for pharmacy technicians in Texas??



## Craig&gemmauk (Feb 7, 2016)

Hi there 

I was wondering if there is any demand for qualified pharmacy technicians in Texas?

I currently work in the Uk for Boots (Walgreens) and have the relevant certificates to prove my skills.

What websites are best to find these sorts of jobs ? 

Any advice would be much appreciated.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

As with most licensed occupations in the US, pharmacy techs are regulated by the State. Start here for the requirements for Texas: https://www.pharmacy.texas.gov/
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

To get sponsorship for a job in the USA you pretty much have to have a skill that that no US person has.
It's expensive for an employer to sponsor a work visa....I'm quite sure that being a pharmacy technician won't do it.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

The regulations define a "specialty occupation" as requiring theoretical and practical application of a body of highly specialized knowledge in a field of human endeavor including but not limited to biotechnology, chemistry, architecture, engineering, mathematics, physical sciences, social sciences, medicine and health, education, law, accounting, business specialties, theology, and the arts, and requiring the attainment of a bachelor’s degree or its equivalent as a minimum


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Pharm Tech in retail is not a difficult job to find as long as you are licensed by the State of Texas and are able to work. If you require visa sponsorship you will have to go a different route.


----------



## Sardonicus (Mar 23, 2015)

I wonder what that kind of work pays, how long it takes to become licensed, demand for such practitioners, etc. as a sort of pre-retirement career. 

Not ready for that for some time but seems like a decent job in one's august years while all facilities are intact.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Sardonicus said:


> I wonder what that kind of work pays, how long it takes to become licensed, demand for such practitioners, etc. as a sort of pre-retirement career.
> 
> Not ready for that for some time but seems like a decent job in one's august years while all facilities are intact.


Google is your friend. Most CCs and trade schools offer Pharm Tech; some offer access to state or national license testing. Shift work in retail or hospital settings; 15-20/hr; more with niche specialization.


----------



## accbgb (Sep 23, 2009)

FWIW, the US *does* have a real shortage of pharmacists, apparently. 

AACP - Job Outlook for Pharmacists

http://www.pharmacytimes.com/contri...y-job-crisis-blame-the-pharmacy-school-bubble


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

accbgb said:


> FWIW, the US *does* have a real shortage of pharmacists, apparently.
> 
> AACP - Job Outlook for Pharmacists
> 
> The Pharmacy Job Crisis: Blame the Pharmacy School Bubble


Pharmacist and Pharm Tech are two cups of tea.


----------



## Whizburj (Apr 19, 2016)

Your qualifications probably won't matter if they require a state or national cert in the U.S. There's a ton of pharmacies in the US and lots of people getting old so demand won't go anywhere in that field.


----------



## gemmarasmussen (Mar 16, 2016)

Yes I agree with you Whizburj.


----------



## Gundoc (May 10, 2016)

Driving around the DFW area this last few weeks, Ive seen multiple Pharmacies with 'Qualified Pharmacists wanted' on the light boards


----------

